# I changed my mind about tipping



## Uberbuzzkill (Jul 9, 2017)

I used to think tipping was ridiculous. We all know Uber drivers make crazy good money, why would I as a driver accept tips or give them as a passenger? It's ridiculous.... or so I thought.

After reading this forum, I began to reflect on the fact that Uber drivers are doing the same work as a taxi driver for less and of course we all tip taxi drivers.

I also realized that many Uber drivers have children and/or are desperately trying to keep their head above water while busting their ass every weekend for minimum wage.

Finally, when I did the cost/benefit analysis and realized I was actually getting a better service for less than a taxi, I figured I could throw the driver an extra $2 and still end up ahead.

Thank you uberpeople for the help. I once was blind and now I see.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I hope every uberpeople member that reads this gives this posting a like.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice try. Should have at least done something like taken his Avatar and scratched out the "No" or something...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

You always wanted tips. You are trolling to mess with us. I might have a few loose screws in my head but I'm not here to troll unlike you. You need a hobby, my friend.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Good try but I am still anti tip.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Good try but I am still anti tip.


Wow... you have multiple handles. What are you doing man?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Nice try. Should have at least done something like taken his Avatar and scratched out the "No" or something...


Sh, the gullible are an easy target steve. Long time no talk my friend


----------



## Uberbuzzkill (Jul 9, 2017)

Serious question. Drivers that don't accept tips, why not?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitiss said:


> Serious question. People that don't accept tips, why not?


I got tipped 40 today. Not from a pax but while I was getting gas, the manager at the station needed help. Her register wasn't working and she can't hear well so she had me call the office to get instructions on how to reset the machine.

Like Mocha Joe says, you tip for a favor.


----------



## Uberbuzzkill (Jul 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I got tipped 40 today. Not from a pax but while I was getting gas, the manager at the station needed help. Her register wasn't working and she can't hear well so she had me call the office to get instructions on how to reset the machine.
> 
> Like Mocha Joe says, you tip for a favor.


Exactly!

I understand not tipping well paid professionals but when a service is delivered to me for half the price of the competition and is _also_ better, I am smart enough to realize that somebody is getting shafted. Since I know that it isn't the corporation getting it up the ass, process of elimination tells me it's the driver that isn't earning enough. If I can help the guy out by tossing him $2, I'm happy to help.



Uberfunitis said:


> Good try but I am still anti tip.


Why are you here then? You realize this is a driver forum and 99% of us want tips right? Would you join a pro-choice forum to spew a pro-life narrative? Wait, that is a stupid question, you totally would.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitiss said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I understand not tipping well paid professionals but when a service is delivered to me for half the price of the competition and is _also_ better, I am smart enough to realize that somebody is getting shafted. Since I know that it isn't the corporation getting it up the ass, process of elimination tells me it's the driver that isn't earning enough. If I can help the guy out by tossing him $2, I'm happy to help.
> 
> Why are you here then? You realize this is a driver forum and 99% of us want tips right? Would you join a pro-choice forum to spew a pro-life narrative? Wait, that is a stupid question, you totally would.


Which person are you? I'm confused


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

LOL Well played!

Uberfunitiss>Uberfunitis


----------

